

Ask HN: Paid social media traffic. Fiverr - martinshen

I'm building a consumer facing product which is awesome. A buddy of mine suggested using Fiverr to generate some immediate (albeit paid) social proof/traffic. Anyone had any experience with Fiverr or any other similar paid social media traffic.
======
jpmc
I have used it for a couple of one off things. For the most part you get what
you pay for. If it seems too real to be true it is. Don't expect to get 1,000
facebook likes or 10,000 twitter followers for $5. You won't get social
proof/traffic that amounts to anything. Take the $5 and buy a beer for a well
connected friend, you will have much better success.

------
knes
One of our competitor used it.

We could track the campaign because the twitter account ( 18K+ followers )
used bit.ly links. After one week of promotion, the links had been click 16
times if my memory serve me well...

So from that one experience ( I know not that much ) doesn't look to be worth
it.

